# Lösegeldtrojaner gelöscht?



## Tom123 (27 November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

war vorhin auf kinox.to und hatte gerade erst ausgewählt was ich ansehen wollte, jedoch noch keinen Link angeklickt als dann das hier im Forum offensichtlich bekannte Fenster aufging (...PC gesperrt ...100,- zahlen...). Habe den PC sofort ausgeschaltet und dann normal wieder gestartet, MSE schnelle Prüfung durchführen lassen und 2x Trojan:Win32/Reveton.F gefunden + gelöscht. Entgegen allem, was ich bereits hier gelesen habe, wurde mein PC nicht gesperrt und alles läuft weiter (scheinbar ?) normal. Lasse gerade noch die vollständige Prüfung laufen. Sollte ich mir Sorgen machen? Kann ich ohne Neuinstallierung sicher gehen, dass alles O.K. ist?

Danke schonmal für Eure Hilfe,
Tom


----------



## Tom123 (27 November 2012)

Hallo noch mal,

hatte noch folgende Infos vergessen: Vista ist auf dem neuesten Stand (durch automatische Updates), MSE und IE9 ebenfalls. Wenige AddOn's aktiv und wenn Benachrichtigungen über Updates erscheinen werden diese auch Zeitnah (also innerhalb von 10 - 14 Tagen) installiert.

LG, Tom


----------



## Goblin (27 November 2012)

Bleib von solchen Seiten runter,dann passiert sowas nicht. Es gibt andere Möglichkeiten...


----------



## Tom123 (28 November 2012)

Goblin schrieb:


> Bleib von solchen Seiten runter,dann passiert sowas nicht. Es gibt andere Möglichkeiten...


Welche anderen Möglichkeiten schlägst Du vor, wenn ich eine Folge einer Serie, die im FreeTV schon lief verpasst habe und mir dafür nicht extra einen Zugang bei Maxdome o. ä. einrichten möchte?

Davon abgesehen, hilft mir Deine Antwort nicht wirklich weiter. Meine Fragen waren ja: Warum wurde mein PC nicht wie andere gesperrt und kann ich ohne Neuinstallation sicher gehen, dass ich den Virus entfernt habe?

Danke, LG, Tom


----------



## Reducal (28 November 2012)

Lösegeldtrojaner funzen nicht immer sofort, die laden sich womöglich erst irgendwann die notwendigen Steuerungen nach.



Tom123 schrieb:


> Welche anderen Möglichkeiten schlägst Du vor, wenn ich eine Folge einer Serie, die im FreeTV schon lief verpasst habe und mir dafür nicht extra einen Zugang bei Maxdome o. ä. einrichten möchte?


Du schreibst die Antwort schon selbst. Es gibt legale Portale und eben illegale. Kinox.to dürfte man als Nachfolger von Kino.to durchaus als illegal bezeichen. Viele Sender bieten heute schon eigene Vieocenter an und dort kann man verpasste Sendungen nochmal aufrufen. Außerdem haben moderne TV-Geräte einen Netzwerkanschluss und mit denen kann man sehr komfortabel (z. B. über Smart-TV) vieles nutzen, dass es vor einigen Jahren noch gar nicht gab.


----------



## BenTigger (28 November 2012)

Oder ganz simpel, einen Videorecorder nutzen...

So eine altertumswerte Technik nutze ich auch heute noch... und ich bin selten zu Hause und nehme deswegen viel auf.
Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber das funktioniert.....


----------

